
How many testers should you have? - ideqa
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/52kzlm/the_ideal/
======
overcast
The real article. [http://ideqa.blogspot.com/2016/09/the-
ideal.html](http://ideqa.blogspot.com/2016/09/the-ideal.html)

